# Space marine cannibalism for school



## Scyfus (Jan 18, 2010)

In my wiki readings, it said that if a space marine ate the flesh of a dead enemy, they gain all of the knowledge and memories of that person, if this is true or not please just say so. Anyways, it raised some qeustions.

Why would space marines need interrogators and if a normal space marine ate a dead inquisitor or psyker, would they become a psyker as they are gaining all of their knowledge and from my understanding psyker is about the mind?


----------



## K3k3000 (Dec 28, 2009)

Scyfus said:


> In my wiki readings, it said that if a space marine ate the flesh of a dead enemy, they gain all of the knowledge and memories of that person, if this is true or not please just say so. Anyways, it raised some qeustions.
> 
> Why would space marines need interrogators and if a normal space marine ate a dead inquisitor or psyker, would they become a psyker as they are gaining all of their knowledge and from my understanding psyker is about the mind?


Good question on interrogation; maybe the memory trasnference is incomplete? As for psykers, it takes more than just knowledge. Mutations play a big role in it, too.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Interrogation allows the subject to be alive at the end. Eating their brain does not.

As to the other question yes you would gain their knowlege but i guess you need to be a psyker to use that knowlege.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

Depends on what sort of interrogation you're looking at. If you're just looking for information and you don't particularly care about the prisoner, by all means eat his brains.

The art of interrogation is making sure the person doesn't die before he tells you what you want to know.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

You couldn't eat a psyker and become one. Psychic tallent is like being left handed, or ginger. Freakish mutations! :grin:
You'd have to be a mutant with psychic abilities to be a psyker. I guess a Librarian could 'level up' by eating psykers more potent than he.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

ZOMBIE SPACE MARINES!!! or SPACE MARINES ARE ACTUALLY KROOT IN POWER ARMOUR!!! :grin:

but really...

i think it would be more of an: arrive at planet, dead guardsmen, (BRAINS!!! or) hmm wtf happened *(EATS BRAIN!!!/BITES FACE OFF!!!) nibbles an ear* ooh Chaos/Tau/Tyranids/mystery etc, now we know what we're up against scenario type ability


----------



## winterwolf (Jan 22, 2010)

The only time I recall this being used in fluff is in the very old Ian Watson Space Marine book where the scouts eat the brains of a titan crew just as they were preparing to launch the titan and so know how to pilot it.

I believe that they were only able to gain the knowledge because it was all the titan crew were concentrating on at the time of their death. So I don't think it would work for a general interrogation.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

The actual thing only gives them part of the persons mind, like what they were thinking and feeling at the time of death you wouldnt get everything he ever knew.


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

om nom nom brains
guardsmens last thought 'wow that guards women looks so hot'
space marine "god damn mixed regiments can't get information out of any of them even when there dead"


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

would be funny if it did to them what it did to those Kroot who ate funny Chaos people in some older Tau fluff, colourful Space Marine turned Chaos cause the 'hungered' for knowledge...


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

If I remeber from reading the fluff once it was they could only gain the last thoughts. Not uber useful really. Sort like the Spitting acid power SMs have too. Its really fucking usless with a helmet on and never ever seen in the fluff. Some people just went too far when they wrote the SMs implants and shit.


----------



## K3k3000 (Dec 28, 2009)

Warlock in Training said:


> If I remeber from reading the fluff once it was they could only gain the last thoughts. Not uber useful really. Sort like the Spitting acid power SMs have too. Its really fucking usless with a helmet on and never ever seen in the fluff. Some people just went too far when they wrote the SMs implants and shit.


I think "going too far" is 40K's leitmotif. Just look at some of the characters. It's like someone started drawing them and never stopped.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Actually the Acid spit is used in Black tide but other than that I think your right it is never used.


----------



## Coder59 (Aug 23, 2009)

I have a funny feeling it would go a little like this.

"Sergeant Balls have you finished eating that Troopers brains yet?"
"Yes Captain Heroicus. I am now in possession of his final thoughts."
"Excellent... provide me with the information if you please."
"Yes Brother Captain....let me see...ah yes. 'ARGH OW OW OW please stop chewing on my head sir!"
"...We are completely sure the Emperor wasn't some pot head gamer right?"


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

implant 8 is the omophagea which absorbs memories through digestion of genetic material


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

I thought it was "genetic material", so they could eat a finger or something and not just their tasty brains.


----------

